

Dinosaurs Among Us: The archaic protocol at the heart of secure wireless - guyanderson
https://medium.com/@SecureW2/dinosaurs-among-us-2ffbfee4b547

======
na85
>Bruce Schneider (Schneier)

>depreciated protocols (deprecated)

>security-conscience VPNs (security-conscious)

How diligent were SecureW2 when writing their code if they can't be bothered
to proofread?

